# Best. Picture. EVER.



## ZoeRipper (Dec 26, 2009)

Everything about this picture is perfect to me.

I love it.

And I've only had this camera for a day


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 26, 2009)

What type of camera?


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 26, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Canon PowerShot SX120 IS (HOLY ######! : DDD) and clothes.Hecks yes.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 26, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Everything about this picture is perfect to me.I love it.
> 
> And I've only had this camera for a day


I agree, and I expect that tomorrow's pic will be perfect x2. You are an Irresistible Force, Zoe!

But, I couldn't enlarge yr pic to full size.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 26, 2009)

My friend actually got the same exact camera for christmas.... im planning on teaching him how to use it for macro photography today  

If I find any tips that may help I'll let you know Zoe


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Yeatzee!

And Phil, you were right. You know me too well. Best Picture EVER v2.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful shots, Zoe! Have fun with your new toy!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Lovely, i like the second pic  maybe Peter can squeeze one more pic in the 2010 calender


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice Zoe!


----------

